# Pics of Pearl White Model 3 w/ Aero Wheels



## Maurice

Found these pics from @TeslaModel3Fan on Twitter via reddit.

This combination is beautiful IMO and is precisely why I have switched from Midnight Silver Metallic to Pearl White Multi-Coat!


----------



## Michael Russo

Thank you, Maurice and belated hearty welcome to our Forum!!
It's good to keep our minds open and respect others opinion.

For me, clearly Midnight S≡R≡NITY will, as the name suggest be in your original choice color plus sports wheels...


----------



## Maurice

Michael Russo said:


> Thank you, Maurice and belated hearty welcome to our Forum!!
> It's good to keep our minds open and respect others opinion.
> 
> For me, clearly Midnight S≡R≡NITY will, as the name suggest be in your original choice color plus sports wheels...


Thank you! Happy to be a part of this. I have been observing and reading for a while and love what you all are doing here. Decided to go ahead and get my feet wet!


----------



## FOOPEC

This is my choice as well, except I do like the White interior also.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I do like white as it was my second choice color behind Midnight Silver (before we knew Midnight Silver would make it). 

That said I’ll never come around on the aero wheels (with covers on). It just cheapens the look to me.


----------



## Twiglett

Maurice said:


> Found these pics from @TeslaModel3Fan on Twitter via reddit.
> 
> This combination is beautiful IMO and is precisely why I have switched from Midnight Silver Metallic to Pearl White Multi-Coat!


thats the Austin service center - may have to take a little drive over there
[edit]
Darn, I didn't follow the link until now, then saw that the original says its Austin - doh!


----------



## Jayc

Maurice said:


> Found these pics from @TeslaModel3Fan on Twitter via reddit.
> 
> This combination is beautiful IMO and is precisely why I have switched from Midnight Silver Metallic to Pearl White Multi-Coat!


This looks good but I might just get standard roof and wrap it black.


----------



## TesLou

Have any 3s been released with the white interior yet? Anybody?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

TesLou said:


> Have any 3s been released with the white interior yet? Anybody?


Yes, but it was a release candidate not a production car. All first production cars have black premium interior.


----------



## Twiglett

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Yes, but it was a release candidate not a production car. All first production cars have black premium interior.
> 
> View attachment 3379
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380


I really hoping they offer the white interior by the time my invite arrives. 
Black car and wheels with white inside will be awesome. 
Not a stormtrooper but a Tie fighter pilot !


----------



## EBMCS03

Does anyone have a side profile pic of White with the aero covers removed?


----------



## Maurice

EBMCS03 said:


> Does anyone have a side profile pic of White with the aero covers removed?


Your lucky day! These are courtesy of Knobiwan1 from this Google Photos album.


----------



## EBMCS03

Thanks! 

I wanted midnight silver but after seeing it with the aero covers removed they seem to blend too much so I’m considering alternate colors.


----------



## Maurice

As aside, I went to see the Model 3 at the LA Auto Show earlier this month and there was a Pearl White Model S right next to a Midnight Silver Metallic Model X.... I think I am switching from Pearl White back to Midnight Silver Metallic! The Pearl White Metallic is still beautiful, but there is just something about that Midnight Silver Metallic!


----------



## EBMCS03

Haha I’m sure I’ll be changing my mind every other day too as I wait for my actual configuration email to come.


----------

